# Rosie's Kindling Thread!



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Rosie is due with her first littler on May 2nd! I am excited to see what she has!! I will post some pictures of her and Tommy (sire of this litter) in a bit


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Who is Rosie?


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Yeah who is rosie and where are my new pictures. I need a baby goat fix real soon. lol


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Yay! What kind is she? I have a litter due on the 24th of this month. She sure looks pregnant! Here is mine with six kits in her belly:


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

P.S. Everyone, she is talking about her rabbit.  I thought it said kidding too, but then I read it again.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Sorry guys! Should have put more info! Rosie is our year old NZ White doe  this is her first litter and Tommy's too  so we are excited to see what we get  we are hoping for big meaty kits! 

LOL Frosty! I posted some in the 'Start of my new herd thread' and I emailed you some


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh, and OBTG, how do you know your doe has 6 kits?!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

LOL, sorry, that was last year! That is just how she looks now, too. Haha, I wish I knew!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

OH! LOL!! Haha! That would be nice! 

Last year we had two does and they both had LARGE litters twice! (Like between 10 & 13 each each time!)


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I am hoping that is what my doe has! She is a 2F (lol, can you say that for rabbits too?) and she was a great mom with her first litter. Hopefully she will be even better with this one! To this day, she still sleeps with her old litter and cleans their faces. They are like half her size now, so it is really cute!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

HAHA! I don't see why not! 

That great! And adorable!! Hehe! 
What do you breed yours for?


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

They are French Lops, and are sold for pets and/or show rabbits. Honestly, I don't know if I could kill any bunny, but killing one with floppy ears is a STRICT no no! LOL

I know French Lops have been used for meat just because of their ginormous size, but otherwise I don't know why you would. I just like to pet them and cuddle them, especially the babies! Here is the one from her last litter that we are retaining. That litter went wrong. She had three deformed kits, and I don't know why. I think it was just a wonky FF thing.  There I go again, saying FF for a bunny!  Anyway, then another kit died from crawling out of the nest and freezing to death. *sigh* Ohhhh rabbits.

Here is that picture I was talking about. This may be my favorite one I have! They were at the very cute stage in kit life! 

Edit: I just realized what was written on that photo. LOL!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Here are a few more just because I like looking at them. I don't mean to hijack your thread!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

We breed ours for meat, but Rosie and Tommy will not ever be killed  They are our pets  We also sell some of the kits as pets or breeding stock  (Not registered though...)

They are adorable!! I love baby bunnies! Next to baby goats they are some of the cutest baby animals ever!! 

I had to work most of the day so didn't have a chance to get a picture while it was still light out.. I will get Rosie and Tommy pics hopefully tomorrow! LOL!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I didnt know you raised bunnies Skyla ! Or maybe I just forgot 
How adorable , lol I used to have a rabbit when I was young , I loved guy 
He used to follow my Father around like a dog , lol Great animals !

Hey , I still want your LaMancha !! I keep looking at her picture on your avatar , lol
Such a gorgeous face that one has !!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Yah we only have two right now  we started with three but we got rid of our buck because he was HUGE and we didnt have enough cage space for him and it wasn't fair to him. We gave him to my aunt and he got a whole shed to himself! He ended up running away but my aunt has seen 'mutant' wild rabbits lol!! (He had kits  but he was a Flemish giant so he was BIG ad had BIG kits! LOL!) but we had over 30 kits last year! That was too much so we are only breeding one this year and not two! LOL!

I had a holland lop doe a while ago.. When I was little.. And she would lit. play hide & seek and tag with me! She was awesome! And sassy! Lol!

LOL! Sorry! That is my baby girl!  yous can't have her!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Ok here are the pics  (its about time!)

Rosie is the HUGE white one and Tommy is the creme


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

AWWW! Tommy is SO cute! Rosie looks EXACTLY like my doe... Just her facial expressions.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

He is  he's a bit skittish but a big love bug 

And Rosie is a funny thing! She is quite sassy! Haha!

My mom has pictures of the two if them together. I will post them tomorrow so yous can see just how big Rosie is!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww , they are gorgeous ~ Rosie looks like my rabbit Tonka that i had when I was young  Tommy is beautiful !!

I have a small inkling that ( its about time ) is somehow meant for me  ROFL


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

LOL, okay! Can't you just post them tooonight.... 

Holly is a big girl. She is my Frenchie. Here she is:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Holly is beautiful !


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Thank you! Unfortunately, she was not handled enough to be sweet but I still pet her.  

She is bred to our spotted buck, hopefully in five days we will have some mini Holly and Toms!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Ok here are the pics!  sorry they too so long


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

LOL, that first pic is really funny!

P.S. Holly started frantically nest building this morning! Yippee!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

She's a ham! 


Oh yay!! :stars:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

She is starting her nest!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Um... I'm afraid you may have a false pregnancy. They don't usually pull fur until the DAY they kindle...

If they are 2 weeks prego and pulling fur, that usually means the doe just thinks she is pregnant.

Did you palpate her and feel anything?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

All of ours have always pulled fur and made and remade nests.. this is the second one she has done.. We have felt kits when feeling her belly. That is something we have always seen in our does...


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

WOAH... that is really weird! They pulled fur and everything??? That is always thought of as a false pregnancy, weird! Well, if you felt kits moving then I guess she has to be pregnant! Sorry about that!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Yah.. Sometimes they would just pull fur and leave it all over, others would just make nests, and some both... :shrug: Guess I have weird rabbits! LOL!

No worries


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I guess I should just keep my smarty pants mouth out of it then! LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL! No worries


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Good luck Rosie


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Good luck Rosie girl


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks ladies!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

We have 12 kits!! 2 are looking like they won't make it but they were fed so we'll see  I will get some pics soon!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Wow, that's a lot! Holly kindled 7 and lost one, and I still thought six was a lot! Do you possibly have another doe to foster too? Has she handled this many before? Cuase just think of how many behinds she has to lick....  :wallbang:

Congrats!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

It is!
I was actually expecting a large litter.. She was out of a littler of 10 and her Moma was a 'ff' 

No we don't.. She is our only doe.. And this us her first time.. We sold all but her last year and bought our buck.. We had over 32 rabbits at one point last year.. Too much to handle for us and not enough cage space.. We had them in my kidding stalls lol! (And that was only two litters per doe(2 does)!!) 

We had a doe last year that as a 'ff' had 13 and only lost 2 or 3.. We have been blessed with big healthy litters and mommas that are very caring


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Yes, I was blessed with a nice doe too. She lost 4 out of 6, BUT 3 were stillborn and one crawled out. It was my fault they died pretty much, but she was a great mom while they lived. Mr. Wong was out of her last litter, and he is so NICE and sweet, I just carry him around everywhere.  He is huge and only three months old... I love his color. The doe, Holly, gives me awesome colors all the time. I really like how her kits are turning out.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Her sure is a cutie!!


Here are some pics.. Will try to get better ones soon!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

What colors?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

All the same  
Black with what looks like will be a tan belly/legs.. Sorry I don't know the color terms lol! 
I am guessing that is the Satin from tommy.?


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

That sounds like agouti but I don't think the "come" in that color. I don't know! Here is something you just might think is cool...

Holly kindling...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

This is a mini satin.. This is what I am thinking the kits will look like..

They are NZ White, Cal., Creme, Satin mix.. Satin is the only one I can think that color would come from! Lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Just an update  

They all have their eyes open and changed color lol! We have some grey (or chinchilla I think it's called) some browns! here are a few pics I got tonight.. Will get some new ones soon


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Sorry it wasn't working for a sec...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh! And it looks like all twelve survived! I will be taking them out for pictures and will count them tomorrow


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh, here is my broken chinchilla. If it is chinchilla it will look like this. I need to go update my thread too, haven't done that since they were born!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Yah! They look a lot like that! (Just without the white lol!) and the others look like the one in the background! :laugh: I will get a picture of each one tomorrow


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

The other one in the background will look like Holly (pictures above). That is really cool that you got chinchillas! How many boys and girls?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

How awesome all twelve survived ! That is alot of babies !!
I love the last photo , very pretty


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Cool!

We had a bunch last year too! And some even had blue eyes! 

I have no clue! Lol! I don't know how to tell so young.. I know some people can tell right from birth.. But they all look the same to me when so young! LOL!

And the tiny one I was saying didn't look like it was gonna make it.. It's still small but GREW! They are all monsters now! Haha!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I know Laura! I'm pretty happy! I will be counting again tomorrow to be sure  

Cute aint it?! I wish we had some cute floppy eared ones!

Their little ears poke up now too! Ahh they're just so darn cute! 

I'll send you some pics tomorrow


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I know how to tell NOW.... but I had NO idea 2 months ago! My bunnies are about 21 days old now. So, I can tell. If you push the fur of of their "area", and push gently on either side, their genitals become easier to see. If they are girls, they will have a distinct slit going all the way to their "poop hole" (lol). If they have a little hole, it is a boy. Even at this age, their vulva/penis will either be triangular or tubular.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

See we can tell when they are a little older no problemo.. But this young we can't lol! Oh well  we don't mind waiting  it's not like anyone wants any from us so we don't HAVE to know until we start putting does in one cage and bucks in another


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Okay... so, if you want lop eared babies, buy some! You'd be AMAZED at how much money I made in the last month.

I have sold 6 rabbits in the last month, totaling 220.00. In a MONTH! That is way more than a yeas worth of rabbit food made in a month! Plus treats.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Are they pedigreed?! 

Ours are just 'mutt bunnies' hehe! We only sell them if someone wants them.. They are mostly our food. We don't show them or anything like that.. 

Wow! That's a lot of money lol! How much do you sell kits for? Ours (mix bred) go for $25 ea.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

We may eventually get an Angora or two for the fiber though... And they go for like $50-$75 here..


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

The six I sold went for... 35.00, 45.00, 35.00, 30.00, 40.00, and 35.00. Yes, they are for show and are pedigreed. 25.00 bucks is great for mutt bunnies!!

I have heard that Angora rabbits are really hard to raise. Just there upkeep and how hard they are to get bred. I would love to have one... but I guess 9 rabbits (plus two more soon!) is enough. LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Not bad  pedigreed rabbits sell for close to $50 here.. 
No it's not  

We really only want one for the fiber.. We don't really plan to start breeding them.. And we would most Likely get a doe so if we did decide to breed it we could just use our buck.. Nothing fancy.. 
I honestly don't know much about them. My little sister wants one and wants to learn to spin the fiber


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Ok here are the new pics 









Bucket O' Bunnies! Hehe!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

And this one is cool! It's grey and brown!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Hey JOY, how old are you? Just wondering, you don't have to tell me if you don't want to. I don't want to creep you out! LOL

I see some sticky uppy ears! They are so cute!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm 18  that is my little sister holding the babies if you thought that was me 

Lol! Nope, You don't creep me out hehe! I'll just ask the same question back. Lol!

I know! Too cute!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I figured it was you. Hey, I didn't say I would teeellll! LOL! 

It is amazing how different they look compared to mine... those look like wild rabbits!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Yah, that's my 12 yr old sister  I have brown hair lol!
Aww why not!?  I told you! 

I know! They do kinda! I love the grey colored ones


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Who knows what stalkers are reading this right now... LOL!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

My goodness they are cute! How were you able to tell which ones you had already photographed? They look like identical dodecatuplets to me


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL! I have already put my age on here plenty of times lol!

Trinity: I took them all out if the nest and put the. In the big orange bucket to count them(BTW.. One didn't make it..  there was only 11) then as I handed them to my sister to put away I got a pic of each one. Other wise, most look the same to me too! Lol!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Aw sorry about the one baby  But that rabbit momma must be VERY good to take care of 11 babies! Our cat can hardly handle 6 kittens


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I thought we were going to loose two for sure, and possibly more due to it being such a large litter. But she is doing great with them 

Yah.. I know what you mean.. I had a FF doe (goat) that could hardly handle her single for the first week or so lol! She was good with her but was just kinda funny.. Lol! Oh well.. Hopefully it was just from being a FF


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Some new pics!!


----------

